# Europa Park - SW Germany



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

I have just noticed that you can exchange your Tesco vouchers for tickets to this place

EUROPA PARK

The vouchers mean a family of 4 can get day tickets for £21 all in.

The park is in SW Germany between Strasbourg and Lake Constance (Bodensee.)

They have a campsite attached to it so you can over night.

Has anyone been here before? and got any tips?


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

We were there last july. My daughter (plus friend) wanted to go, so we parked up there for the night before.

The park is a bit like a car park, but there were no problems and although pretty full (it was a saturday night) we found a spot OK. We left the girls there the next day and went for a super drive into the Black forest, and came back to collect them at the end of the day.

Basically you pay for the campsite by the hour, but I would suggest going with tanks full (waste empty) because if I remember rightly there were charges for water.

It is near the Rhine, and afterwards we went over the border into France.

I suggest you look at www.europapark.de (there is an english page) - this explains it all.

JeffO


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Jeff is correct, you do pay for the water etc, like a sani-station. We queued for ages as well on exit. It was like Euro Disney mixed with an NCP car park style barrier (IIRC it was around 20 quid per 24hrs), but with hook up and the facility to put your awning out and peg it. We were there last July as well (Jeff, were you by any chance parked at the pitch closest to the barrier around the 21st? Vague memory of a british CI van there last year).
I liked the park, nice and shaded and the kids seemed to enjoy it but they prefered Disney. I would definetly go back if I was in the area again, the facilites were nice and clean plus you had a western style bar / cafe / shop on the site. The big bloody mouse coming round in his car every morning to entice people in again was really annoying as the kids just ran out to see it whilst in the middle of getting breakfast. 
Also it had a lake you could swim in, but it was a bit green looking!.

Paul


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi,

we were there for the night of July 22nd, Saturday. we arrived at about 5 pm, and left the next morning although we came back again at the end of the Sunday to collect the girls. 

We put up a small tent, and whilst it was a bit utilitarian all went well.

I have attached a photo of our pitch. (If it has worked!)

regards

JeffO


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Martin,

for some years I have lived not too far away from Europa-Park in Freiburg, and have from there visited it with my daughter several times. She, being my expert on German theme parks, considers it as number one!

The camp site there is set up more like a "stellplatz", however the fee resembles of a regular camp site. It also tends to get really busy during the season, so long queues at the sanitary station and at the exit are not uncommon. Alternatives to this site are:

There are two regular camp sites within a radius of 7 km, these are in Herbolzheim and Ettenheim. From both sites the Europa-Park can easily be reached by bike, taxi or public buses.

Another possibility would be to spend the night on the nice stellplatz in Freiburg, and take either a combination of train and bus (via Ringsheim station) or a direct bus (takes longer than train/bus) to reach Europa-Park in about one hour.

It is possible (and highly recommended) to buy the park tickets in advance, either online via the park's web site or over the counter at petrol stations or travel agencies in the area.

Best Regards, and have fun,
Gerhard


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Coral
We have used it as an overnight on the way south , as said a bit utiliarian with campsite prices, but does its job,
how ever we now use Hirzberg Camping in Freiburg more friendly and cheaper and a nicer spot

regards 
The Yeti


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

JeffO,
Yes it was you, small world. Our van and the inlaws van were a couple of rows down from you in the middle of the site. Would have said hello but I dont remember seeing anyone around the van anytime we passed. We got talking to an Australian couple parked just across from you (Talbot Auto-roller) who were really nice - on an extended tour of europe the lucky buggers with some interesting stories!.

Regards
Paul


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Paul,

As you say, small world!

We did walk around the site and I do remember seeing English vans, and I guess at the time you must not have been around or we would have spoken.

My daughter and her friend went swimming in the slightly dodgy looking lake as well, and enjoyed it, although a swan was a bit troublesome!

They also enujoyed the park but said it was not as good as Disney.

Maybe we'll come across each other again!

Regards

JeffO


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys.

I thought the campsite looked a bit pricey and will investigate the alternatives, leaving the campsite as a back up.

Thanks again.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Yeti said:


> how ever we now use Hirzberg Camping in Freiburg more friendly and cheaper and a nicer spot


Hi Yeti,

really a small world: The entrance to Hirzberg Camping is just some 100 metres away from my former home. 

Hirzberg Camping is indeed a very nice site, I did not mention it here because from there it is a bit cumbersome to reach Europa-Park. Now that Freiburg has a real "Stellplatz" close to the railway station I think that is a better place to stay.

Meanwhile, however, I have perhaps found an even better alternative: Just 15 km south-east of Europa-Park in the outskirts of the little town of Kenzingen, a vineyard called Ritter's Weinstube provides a "stellplatz" for motorhomes. They charge EUR 7.50 for a MH with 2 persons, and this _includes_ one bottle of their home-grown wine! (Their home page is only German, but just click on the "Wohnmobile" button for infos/pics of the site, and the "Kontakt" button for phone no., e-mail etc.)

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

